

RIM placing focus on Talent Acquisition amid layoffs? - AlexBlom
http://alexblom.com/blog/2011/07/rim-placing-focus-on-talent-acquisition/

======
michaelpinto
This could always be two things:

1\. You lack talent in one area, but have too many staffers doing something
that you will no longer will be doing

2\. This is the one I hate: You want to get rid of experienced employees that
cost too much to get new employees that cost less

